# London Knights fans show support for the troops



## vonGarvin (5 Nov 2006)

From the London Free Press
http://lfpress.ca/newsstand/News/Local/2006/11/05/2241818-sun.html


Excerpts:

_A crimson tide swept over the House of Green last night. 

A vast majority of the fans at last night's game between the London Knights and the Guelph Storm followed a request to show support for Canada's military forces by wearing red. _ 

_The Knights wore red jerseys for their pre-game warmup. Players signed the sweaters after the game and they were put up for auction on the team website. All proceeds will go to the London Military Family Resource Centre. 

The red-clad crowd at the JLC will be included in a video of London families, businesses and schools showing support to Canadian troops. It will be sent to Afghanistan in time for Christmas. _ 

See the link above for the complete story


----------



## beach_bum (5 Nov 2006)

Nice to see.   ;D


----------



## RHFC_piper (5 Nov 2006)

(damnit.. ya beat me to it)

Yeah, it was a good night (or should I say 'Knight'... heh, punny)

This whole deal is part of Operation: London Remembers, start by the London MFRC, and headed up by Cpl. George Myatte.

Heres the press release for the deal.

October 18, 2006
MEDIA RELEASE

The London Military Family Resource Centre is asking for your support to publicize OPERATION LONDON REMEMBERS.

OPERATION LONDON REMEMBERS is about remembrance and support. This initiative is within our mandate of creating healthy communities for Military members and families we support.  LMFRC currently supports 130 soldiers in Afghanistan as well as their families in the London and South Western Ontario area.  

The Yellow Ribbon and Red Shirt Campaign in Ottawa, and the recent events across the province, have inspired us to encourage all South Western Ontario and London citizens to celebrate Remembrance Day proudly, saluting Veterans of the past and future.

This is a tremendous opportunity to channel the support our communities feel towards our soldiers in a day of remembrance and celebration as Canadians.

We intend to make London’s Remembrance Day in Victoria Park and the events or
ceremonies at all Cenotaphs in South Western Ontario the largest yet.  On Nov 4th we’ll turn the JLC red as we ask fans of the London Knights to trade the Green jersey and wear Red in support of our troops. 

LMFRC has partnered with the Thames Valley School Board and the Catholic Central School Board to get the word out to our communities.  Schools in the London area have been encouraged to sponsor a Support the Troops day over the month of Oct leading up to Nov 11TH.  London schools will encourage students and families to attend the Remembrance Day ceremonies in Victoria Park or the nearest cenotaph wearing RED. 

With your help, we will ensure OPERATION LONDON REMEMBERS the JLC and Support the Troops Day events currently taking place in London schools and in our region are a success. 

We hope London and South Western Ontario events encourage remembrance of our Veterans and support for Canadian soldiers abroad.

We plan to paint the town Red and need your help to do it!  The LMFRC invites Londoners and South Western Ontario residents to wear Red and join us on November 11 in a day of Remembrance and support. This event will grow with the media’s help.

DON’T FORGET YOUR POPPY!!!

For further information contact Sheila Lupson or Kym Wolfe at the London Military Resource Centre 519-660-5366  


As for the game and the support; here's some pics.





Here's the MFRC handing out red "Support the troops" shirts.





Not the best of shots, but here's the show of support.


My understanding was there was about 9000 people in the JLC last night... Good show, London.


----------



## Mike Baker (6 Nov 2006)

Nice to see!


----------

